# Saturday 11/03



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Buddy of mine got a good un on Saturday. 
You couldn't slap the smile off of him if you tried.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! That is a bruiser! Congrats to him!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats a pig.................. congrats.................... you couldnt get the smile off my face either if i harvested that one...............


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

what a beast!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Beauty of a stud. I don't think you could touch your fingers around the anter base, good mass.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! What a beast! What county was that taken in? That county should have a new member of the Big Buck club!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

frickin HUGE deer!!! nice job!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The deer was killed in Brown County and I have to say it couldn't have happened to a better guy.
Here's another pic to give a little more perspective as to the size of this beast.









and the good part was they could drive the tractor right to it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Holy friggin crap!! Nice! Let us know what it scores.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

awsome BUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice buck and great pics


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

That is a beast, should make the boone club!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Holy friggin crap!! Nice! Let us know what it scores.


They aren't pro's at scoring but they scored it last night @ 195.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

VERY nice! Those are the ones we all dream about.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

that thing is a monster! congrats to your buddy


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Ummm...elk are protected in Ohio.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats to him! That is one amazing buck.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That is definitely one to smile about! Congrats on a tremendous deer!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

wow truly once in a lifetime buck! I doubt I will see anything ever walking that big! Congrats to the hunter


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow thats a beast


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

His face says it all. That's a once in a lifetime buck and he knows it. Good for him! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

wow what a tank!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Great buck. What part of Brown. If you don't mind me asking. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow what a amazing buck and I thought my son buck was big that thing is a monster.


----------

